# Forum > News > Help & Support >  The OwnedCore Handbook

## Confucius

The OwnedCore Handbook

Contents

I. About OwnedCore

 The OwnedCore Idea
The Sections of OwnedCore

II. Important Things

 The OwnedCore Rules
Specific Section Rules
The Shoutbawx

III. The Basics of OwnedCore
IV. Reputation


I. About OwnedCore

The OwnedCore Idea

Ownedcore is an ever evolving gaming forum created in 2006. The idea behind the forums is to give members free access to the latest online games exploits, hacks, guides, and bots. Originally known as MMOwned, the forum rapidly expanded to include many different games, other than just World of Warcraft. Today it is the leading forum in game exploits, hacks, and bots, and boasts nearly 600,000 members. The forum also has sections for other things, such as general discussion, art, and programming. OwnedCore is moderated by a dedicated staff and is power by the lucrative point system known as reputation. 

From reading this handbook I hope that you will gain a better understanding of OwnedCore and that all your questions about the site will be answered. 

The Sections of OwnedCore

When you first get to the site, you may be overwhelmed by the vast amount of sections. This section hopes to outline each section and explain what it is used for, this section will not have the rules for each section; as that is later on in the handbook. It's important to know what each section is for so that you don't post in the wrong one, which could result in infraction points (more on that later). 

The News Section



The first section we are going to look at is the news section, but first let's explain a little bit about the screen shot seen above. As you can see, the icon next to the Contributor section is colored in, this means that there are new posts in that section that I have not yet read. If you look to the Site News section you may notice some links underneath it, the ones with chat bubbles next to them are sub-forums, while the ones directly above those are links to the site rules and this handbook you are reading now. If you look to the right you can see the last replied to thread for each section, and when it was last replied to; this is a very handy feature that I get a lot of use out of. 

Now that you understand what you are seeing let's take a look at each individual section. 

Site News

The site news section is the section where you will find all the latest news regarding the site, and well written articles by OwnedCore's own news team. The articles written vary on subject, but they always have one focus, gaming. If you want to read some interesting articles, see what the admins of the site are up to, or talk about up coming events in the gaming world, this is the section for you!

Contests

This is a fairly new section of OwnedCore, where members donator rank and higher may create contests for OwnedCore members to participate in. All contests have to be approved by a mod first (when submitted it will automatically ask for approval), and users who don't end up giving out their prize will be punished. This is the section for you if you want to try your luck at winning some awesome community based prizes. 

Suggestions

This section of OwnedCore is for making suggestions about the site. This section has very strict rules that you should read before posting. If you have the next great idea for the site then this is the place to suggest it; remember to read the rules, as you may receive infractions if you post something bad. 

Site Bugs

If you run into a bug on the site this is the place to report it. Remember to be as precise as possible when reporting your bug and to try to help others to replicate it, so that it may be fixed sooner. 

Donator

This is a special section for those who have donated to the site. This is a place generally for general discussion, or for talking about things outside of the public's eye.

Shared

This section is like the Donator section but Contributors and up also have access to it. To become a contributor you must have 80+ Rep, which will be explained in greater detail later on in the guide. 

Contributor

This is the private chat section for those with 80+ Rep. 

Elite

This is the private chat section for those with 325+ Rep.

Legendary

This is the most private non-staff section of the forums, only users who have contributed a great deal to the site can access the section, as it requires 600+ rep. 

The World of Warcraft Section



This section is arguably the most popular section of OwnedCore, the World of Warcraft section. Here you can find the latests exploits, bots, hacks, guides, and explorations for the game World of Warcraft. 

World of Warcraft Exploits

This section of OwnedCore is definitely one of the most popular, here fellow members post exploits they have discovered in the game to give you an edge. However, these exploits are usually fixed pretty fast because blizzard watches this forum. But there is a special section you can get access to by donating, Elite WoW Exploits, all the good exploits are moved here so they will last longer.

World of Warcraft Emulator Servers

This area of OwnedCore used to thrive with new content, but lately it has gone stale. Here you can find all the best guides for World of Warcraft emulation development and the best releases pertaining to the subject. There is also a help section in case you get stuck on your journey. You can also view the latest servers in the server listings section. 

World of Warcraft Guides

In this section of OwnedCore you will find user written guides for the game World of Warcraft. There are some great guides in this section, ranging in subjects such as gold making to pvp. If you want to improve your game and learn some unique strategies, then this is a great section for you. Also, if you have the time, consider writing your own guides to help other members, just be sure the subject in mention hasn't been covered too many times before. There is also an Elite Guides section which includes guides too awesome for the public. 

World of Warcraft General

This section of OwnedCore is for all questions pertaining to World of Warcraft. It is also a great place to discuss new strategies and future features of the game. There are several sub sections that relate to different topics of the game, to help keep the section more organized. There is also the WoW Scam Prevention section, where you will find a collection of guides that will help you to avoid being scammed by teaching you the latest techniques scammers are using. 

World of Warcraft Bots and Programs

This section of OwnedCore is about bots, hacks, and other programs related to World of Warcraft. Here you will find community releases which include free hacks and bots. There is also a memory editing section for those who are interested in making their own hacks, however, this is an advanced section so do not go in thinking you will be spoon fed. 

World of Warcraft Exploration

This section of OwnedCore is where members show off the places they have discovered in the game of World of Warcraft. This section of the forums looks down on the use of hacks to discover new locations, and instead encourages the use of game mechanics already in place to reach the secret locations. Here you will find great exploration videos that show locations you didn't even know existed. 

World of Warcraft Gold Seller Reviews

Here is where members post their experiences with different gold selling and power leveling companies. It's a good idea to check this forum before you buy from a site, to see if they are recommended or not. If you were scammed by a company or had a good experience with one, post here so that others will know. 

The Diablo 3 Section



This section of OwnedCore is much like the World of Warcraft section, but for the game Diablo 3. Because of its similarities I will be more brief in describing each section. 

Diablo 3 General

This section is for any general discussion of Diablo 3, here is where you should ask any questions you have about the game. 

Diablo 3 Exploits

In this section of OwnedCore all the latest Diablo 3 exploits are posted. If you want to gain an edge in the game then this is the section for you. There is no Diablo 3 Elite Exploits yet, although that may change when the game releases. 

Diablo 3 Hacks

This section of the forums is for discussion of Diablo 3 hacks. 

Diablo 3 Bots and Programs

This section of OwnedCore is for any Diablo 3 hacks and bots. There is also a Diablo 3 memory editing section for those wishing to discuss the reverse engineering of the game. 

Diablo 3 Guides

This section of the forums is where you will find the latest tips and tricks for Diablo 3. If you are looking to learn the game, then this is the section for you. Also, consider posting your own guides if you have a great understanding of the game. 

Diablo 3 Emulator Servers

Here is where you will find all discussion about emulating Diablo 3. If you wish to be able to play the game without having the beta or the retail copy, then this is the section for you.

Diablo 3 Exploration

This section of the forums is for discussion and guides about exploring in Diablo 3. 

The Star Wars: The Old Republic Section



This section of OwnedCore is much like the World of Warcraft section of the forums, except for Star Wars: The Old Republic. Here you will find the latest expoits, bots, hacks, and guides for the game. 

SWTOR General

This area of the forums is for discussion of the game SWTOR. If you have any questions then this is the place to ask them.

SWTOR Exploits

This section of the forum is where you will find the latest exploits for Bioware's game. There is an elite exploit section for this game, where all the best exploits go; to gain access to the section you must become a donator or gain 80+ reputation. 

SWTOR Hacks

This section is for the discussion of Star Wars: The Old Republic hacks.

SWTOR Bots and Programs

This section is where you will find the latest bots and hacks releases for SWTOR. This section also contains a memory editing section, for members who wish to discuss the reverse engineering of the game. 

SWTOR Guides

This section of OwnedCore contains all the latest SWTOR guides. Here you will learn about many aspects of the game and learn how to improve your play ability. There is also an elite guides section which includes guides too awesome for the public. 

SWTOR Emulator Servers

This section of the forums if for all discussions and releases pertaining to the emulation of Star Wars: The Old Republic. 

SWTOR Exploration

This section of the forum is where members share the secret locations they have found, and sometimes show others how they got there.

SWTOR Buy Sell Treade

This section of the forums is for the trading, buying, and selling of SWTOR accounts, credits, and services. Use caution while in the section, and try to deal only with reputable members. 

The MMO Section



This section of the site contains many sections for online games that do not have enough discussion to warrant their own forum. Feel free to post whatever you want in each section, including hacks, bots, exploits, guides, and questions. However do *not* post anything relating to buying, selling, or trading in these forums, as those threads go into the trading section of the site. Because the titles themselves tell you what game each section is for I don't see the point in describing each one to you!

The FPS Section



This section of the forums is for FPS games. Here you will find the latests hacks, exploits, and guides for first person shooters. Once again the titles are very self explanatory and I feel like I would be wasting your time by describing each section. 

The RTS Section



This section of the forums is for real time strategy games, or RTS games. Here you will find the latest exploits, guides, and hacks for various RTS games. This section mainly covers Leagues of Legends, Starcraft, and Defense of the Ancients, but if you want to discuss other games feel free to in the RTS Game Discussions forum. 

The MMO Trading Market Section



This section of the forum is where members can sell, trade, or buy accounts, items, and services. Remember to use safe trading practices and caution whenever doing trades in these forums!

World of Warcraft Buy Sell Trade

This section is for the Buying, Selling, and Trading of World of Warcraft accounts, gold, powerleveling, and cdkeys. Anything related to WoW can be sold here, and this is the main trading forum of the site.

Rift Buy Sell Trade

This section is for any trading related to the game Rift.

Diablo 3 Buy Sell Trade

This is the trading section for the game Diablo 3. Until the game is released all users who want to post a thread here must be ID Verified. 

General MMO Buy Sell Trade

This section is for the trading of any MMO accounts that do not have their own trading section.

General Trading Buy Sell Trade

This section is for the trading, buying, or selling of anything legal. 

Members Only Accounts and CD Keys Buy Sell & Members Only Gold and Powerleveling Buy Sell

This is a safer section of the trading forums where only certain members can post threads and view them. 

The General Section



This is the general section of OwnedCore. There isn't much need to describe each section here as they are pretty self explanatory. This is a great section of the forum for simply talking to the community, or requesting help if you need help with something not related to games. 


II. Important Things

The Site Rules

These are the Site Rules for the forums, follow them or you *will* be punished!

*No bad/inappropriate Language.

IF a staffmember tells you to do something - you obey.

IF a staffmember tells you to stop doing something - you obey.

No Repping people so they can reach a certain rank "Go contrib"

No Repping people on their birthday.

Do not try to hide your language either by switching letters, etc.

No 4chan stuff, like mudkips/shoop da whoop.

No catpics, dogpics, spampics (etc lolcats), failpics, facepalm.

No Racism

No Insulting Other Member(s)

Do NOT post other members IRL info.

Do NOT ask for Donations.

Any insults from gender to race are not tolerated.

No Asking for Reputation

No Trolling(Starting Fights/Useless Comments/Flaming.

No Spam or Advertisements of any kind.
*
*Do NOT post spoilers without warning.
**
It's the moderators judgment if he/she thinks it's spam/advertisement or not.

No Doubleposting

No Warez/cracks

No no posting illegal stuff like stolen paypals, stolen itunes acts, stolen email accounts and passwords or anything like this.

No Bumping/NecroPosting.

Don't bump a thread to get more view/replies and don't reply in an old thread.

No Reposting.

Please search before you post anything.

No Questions/Requests In Wrong Forum.

If the forum does not allow questions/requests, do not post them.

No Bad Signature Content.

No Bad Avatar Content.

A girl on your Avatar is only allowed if it is you.

Do not use your signature to insult member(s) or link bad content.

Use Proper Thread Titles.

**No Account sharing.
**
No referral links.

No usernames longer than 10 characters.

No m y b r u t e crap!*



Specific Section Rules

Here are the rules for each specific section.

Model Editing


*Tag your thread
**Post your race to race requests in 'Model Editing Questions & Requests' -section's sticky only* 

Exploration


*Rules and guidelines for exploration section (Exploration Rules and Guidelines!)
**Tag your thread ([TAG] your thread in this forum or it will be deleted)**Emulator Server Discussion**Tagging your thread (Tags)
**If you see a question in a wrong section, do not reply with "NO QUESTIONS HERE" or anything. At the end of the day, you are not a mod. What you can - and should - do is report the thread..* 

*Do not question actions taken by the mods*.


Infractions and Infraction Points

When you break the rules in a post or thread, there is a likely chance of you receiving an infraction from a Moderator as punishment.

If you receive 3 separate infractions (On separate occasions), you will automatically be given a 2 day ban from the forums.

If you receive 12 Infraction POINTS (Each separate infraction can give a number of infraction points, decided by the Moderator depending on how bad the offense was) the result is a permanent ban from OwnedCore.

Expired Infractions

Every infraction you receive will expire within a set amount of time. When an infraction you've received expires, it will still be displayed on your profile as it had before, but it will say 'Expired' and will no longer count towards the 12 Infraction points.

Though expired infractions don't count point-wise, they still count infraction-wise, so it still counts towards the 2 day ban. Expired infractions are kept on your profile because they allow Moderators to see what sort of trouble you may have been up to in the past if needed, and so that even waiting a bit after getting in trouble won't save you from a suspension.


The Shoutbawx



The Shoutbawx is one of my favorite parts of the forums. Here you can have live discussion with other members who have 35 rep and above.

*Donators and members of 35 reputation and above have access to the shoutbawx.**

Rules for the Shoutbawx: Updated 19th of September*

I. *Hating/Flaming* 

1. DO NOT flame someone for breaking the rules. Instead, tell them the rule they broke and point them to the rulebook.

II.* Spamming*

1. DO NOT shout more than 4 times in a row. 
2. DO NOT spam, its annoying for one message to be split into multiple lines, instead put it into a single well-thought sentence. 
3. DO NOT spam /me. 4. DO NOT spam 4chan stuff like "Shoop Da Woop" or "mudkipz". 

III.* Editing* 

1. DO NOT edit your shout to make it look as if someone said something they didn't. 
2. DO realize that you can edit a shout by double-clicking it, rather than posting a new shout.

IV.* Shouting* 

1. DO NOT use different fontsizes, underline, hard to read colors (blue,black,etc) or anything else that would make your shout un-readable! 
2. DO think before you shout. 
3. DO think of other's feelings. 
4. DO remember you aren't the only one in the bawx, think before you shout, use common sense.

V. *Linking* 

1. DO NOT link to shock sites (IE: 2Girls1Cup, Meatspin, etc.) 
2. DO NOT link your own OwnedCore thread, unless it can help solve a question in the bawx. 
3. DO NOT link pornographic material, jailbait, loli, or anything else deemed inappropriate by a staff member (IV-Shouting, Rule 4) 

VI. *Other Members* 

1. DO NOT release personal information about other members(OwnedCore Member or not). 
2. DO NOT ask why another member is banned.
3. DO NOT accuse others of having scammed OsnedCore members in the bawx. PM a staff member about it instead, but if there is no trade thread then don't bother. 
4. DO NOT annoy any member of the staff. 

VII. *Discussion*  

1. DO NOT Rick Roll! 
2. DO NOT use other languages, real or game-oriented, in the Bawx. Not everybody can understand it / wants to use your translator. 
3. DO NOT let Drug discussions get out of hand. 
4. DO NOT let Sexual discussions get out of hand. 
5. DO NOT beg for reputation in the bawx, or say something along the lines of "I only need 10 rep for contributor rank!". 

VIII. *Trading/Begging*  

1. DO NOT Trade/Buy/Sell in the Bawx in the ShoutBawx, take it to the Trading Section/PMs/MSN.*
2. Reputation does not say ANYTHING in terms of legity of the seller
3. DO NOT accuse other members of being scammers, if you don't have proof. ONLY PM trade section mods about trade disuputes.
4. DO NOT give reputation for trades, use corecoins trade feedback for that!
5. Don't bother coming to us complaining about a trade, unless the trade was done in a Trade thread.

IX. *Moderation* 

1. DO NOT Question actions taken by moderators (If you have any question/issues, PM a Mod / Super Mod / Admin - Don't bring it up in front of everyone). 
2. DO NOT Question one's integrity as a moderator. People who become moderator have been picked carefully and are able to do their jobs properly. If you disagree contact an admin. 
3. If your name is not *Black*, *Green*, or *Red*, *YOU ARE NOT A MODERATOR*. 
4. Not everyone receives the same punishment. Each staff member and day can be different. 
5. Staff have priveledges - meaning they can break the rules. Just because a staffmember breaks a rule - doesn't mean that you can do it. 
6. DO NOT bother complaining, just accept that you broke a rule and were punished for it. It's best to live by these rules.

*It is impossible for us to find out what has gone wrong in the trade if you initiate a trade in the shoutbawx. 
Therefore it is your own responsibility, if you are scammed, and we will not act on it. 

The sitewide rules state that you need to have a trade section thread in order to report someone of scamming. You will not have that if you trade in the bawx and therefore it will be impossible for you to report someone of scamming if your trade was handled over the bawx. 
This does NOT mean that you can scam in the bawx, anyone found to have scammed on the site will be PERMABANNED!


III. The Basics of OwnedCore

Replying to a thread



Making a new thread



Hit Post New Thread at the top or bottom of the screen.



Enter you message then hit Submit New Thread or Preview Post.

How to report a post

If there's a bad post, report it so the mods can take proper action against the poster.



Simply hit the icon in the top right corner.



Then explain what is wrong with the post and hit Send Report. 

How to send someone a private message

Sometimes you'll want to send someone a private message, to do this simply hit the person's user name then choose Send a private message.



Next, write a nice message to the user.



Enter you message and hit Submit Message, you just sent a pm!

Changing your avatar, signature, and profile settings

To edit your avatar go to this link http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar

To edit your signature go to this link http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/profile.php?do=editsignature

To edit your profile go to this link http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/profile.php?do=editprofile

To edit your general settings go to this link http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions

How to add reputation

If you find a helpful post or someone helps you a good way to thank them is by giving them reputation, or repping them.

First find a helpful post and hit the star.



Next, enter the amount of reputation you wish to give, add a comment, then hit Add to Reputation. 


IV. Reputation

Reputation is the reward system of OwnedCore and is a big thing here, the more rep you get the more sections you get access to. Here is how the system works.

Rep Power

Rep power is how much rep you can give to others, giving rep does not take away from your own, you can only give a certain amount of rep per day.

You must have 5 posts or above before your reputation is added to others.

You gain 1 rep power for every 365 days that you have been a member of OwnedCore.

You gain 1 rep power for every 2000 posts you have written on OwnedCore.

You gain 1 rep power for every 150 rep you have on OwnedCore.


Usergroup ranks on OwnedCore

New User
This is the default rank you will start out with upon joining OwnedCore. You will not leave this rank until you have at least 5 Reputation points or above.

Lazy Leecher

You get this rank if you have been on OwnedCore for a while and not received 5 rep yet.


Active Member

This rank is achieved by getting 15 Reputation points.

Donator

This rank is achieved by donating at least $15.00 to OwnedCore

Contributor (80 - 324 reputation)

This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 80 reputation points or above.
Members of this usergroup have access to two new sections of OwnedCore, the contributor discussions area and the shared lounge, where donators also have access.

Contributors also gain access to the shoutbawx that is described above in this handbook.

Elite (325 - 599 reputation)

This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 325 reputation points or above.
Members of this usergroup can change their user title to what they want and have access to a section of the website for elite members, and above, only.

Legendary (600-999 reputation)

This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 600 reputation points or above.
Legendaries also get the privilege of being able to give other users negative reputation points.

Elder (1000 reputation or above)

This usergroup rank is achieved by gaining 1000 reputation points or above.
Members of this usergroup have all the same privileges as Legendary user group.


News Team

These are the news people of OwnedCore hand picked by the staff, they write reviews on recent games and other news for OwnedCore.


Moderators

A moderator gets the privilege of helping clean up OwnedCore, the Moderators are assigned to their individual parts of the forum.

The moderators are handpicked by the administrators of OwnedCore, asking to be a mod will not help increasing your chances for being a mod, but decreasing it instead, meaning DO NOT ask to be a mod.

*Super Moderators*

Supermoderators are moderators who have moved up in grades and therefore received more powers and responsibility. They have more powers than the average moderator and can moderate every section.

*Administrator*

Adminstrators are a very select few that are in charge of keeping OwnedCore up and running as well as making sure that everything is going smoothly and that people are enjoying their stay.
They are in charge of different things between each of them such as donations, keeping the site running, username changes and other major changes unable to be done by the rest of the staff team. 

OwnedCore Developer

These members of the staff are OwnedCore's web developers.



End

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Fkng pro dude ;D

----------


## stoneharry

This has needed updating for a while, if the mods look upon this and change it to there liking then all should be good.  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

Thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

wewt, I'm in it =D

----------


## P1raten

Me likeie D:

----------


## PinkiPan

lol nice .

----------


## Ground Zero

Very nice.

----------


## Dombo

Add this please:


Also needs more arrows and KuR's avatar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confucius

Thanks dombo couldn't find that before  :Smile:  there we go added

----------


## Ziddy1337

Nice work mate.

----------


## Confucius

thanks  :Smile: :wave::wave::wave:

----------


## Mitron

Insane !!! btw look at the online person list, u see a + at someone ? your friend. Explain it in the handbook  :Smile: 

i didnt get that + at first... took ages actually xD

----------


## Confucius

I never noticed that thanks  :Smile:  added  :Big Grin:

----------


## RyeRye

Very nice bro!

----------


## Dragonshadow

Kinda looks like many of the parts lack substance and could be put together under one name.
And its 80-324 & 325-599

----------


## wow4Supplier

Nice work,but it misses KuR's avatar. It's just not right without it...

----------


## Confucius

DS I took rep ranks from old one, I'll fix that now :P

----------


## MooChan

Cool stuff bro.

----------


## wig44

Nice, just nice. How long did this take?+Rep For all the effort!

----------


## goider

the fifth heading is missing the [ /color ] tag.
=]

----------


## TimmeH32

Looks good; Also I'm on 2 of the screenshots, woot!

----------


## Willy

:Smile:  old handbook needed a update
But as stated, without KuRIoS avatar this thread is worthless  :Wink:

----------


## Fantapower

This is awesome! Now i can see how the other private forums is! I am Glorianglorre iTerrorist hacked my account  :Frown:

----------


## Obama

I like how my post is used at a reporting example haha.

----------


## Confucius

> I like how my post is used at a reporting example haha.


well who else would I use?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## udfirsir

good threar !
thanks for sharing,:wave::wave::wave:^^^:wave::wave:

----------


## Confucius

Glad you liked it  :Smile:

----------


## jacksonn

very nice, will help alot of people  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

:Big Grin:  thank you

----------


## Found

Amazing handbook im quite amazed at this rep when CD is gone.

----------


## stoneharry

By the way, Confucius, you don't need to say thank you after every single post.  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

I don't? Thank you for telling me that Stoneharry  :Smile:

----------


## Kaido Marahu

Very nice! made me understand some of the more... subtle workings of Mmowned... hopefully i can get me 4 more rep before i am deemed a lazy leecher  :Frown:

----------


## Confucius

Man, I worked so hard on this but no one even reads it D;

----------


## eddyhack

coool dude

----------


## Confucius

:Smile:  thanks, I worked hard

----------


## XanTheMan

oh if i could only get this in epub format

----------


## dea

Nice guide ;d

----------


## kiniss

where do I go to donate? I am tired of not having access and I am too new to WoW to give any rep worthy advise, so I want to donate but they seem to have hidden the donate button to my occasionally blind eyes.
EDIT: like I said, to my occasionally blind eyes, I found it as I was scrolling up to the new posts button.

----------


## Confucius

Glad you found it  :Smile: , thanks for comments guys  :Wink:

----------


## Xel

Please add under 'Model Editing':
Post your race to race requests in 'Model Editing Questions & Requests' -section's sticky 
only.

----------


## Confucius

Yessir, Mr. Xel sir adding now  :Wink:

----------


## murrey

What is the Realmlist?

----------


## mag1212

> What is the Realmlist?


this is a mmorpg forum not a private server

----------


## Freefall552

Hey very nice handbook, finally I find out what the + by someones name mean.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confucius

haha thanks  :Smile:  glad it helped you out  :Wink:

----------


## leftdead

Looks cool for sure. nice work

----------


## oneone

Nice, was looking for this.

----------


## power4you

nice handbook. +1 man  :Smile: 

--------------------------
seroquel
phentermine

----------


## Kazin420

Sweet, I was looking for this =)

----------


## Razmataz

_Typo at 'Legendary' with your reputation. Reputaiton? Wat. ;3_

----------


## solarwake

Confucius, I have a quick question. Does becoming a donater allow a user access to the elite section? Based on some other threads, I would have guessed that it was the case, but your guide to mmowned doesn't say that becoming a contributer would allow you access to the elite section.

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## culdin

> Confucius, I have a quick question. Does becoming a donater allow a user access to the elite section? Based on some other threads, I would have guessed that it was the case, but your guide to mmowned doesn't say that becoming a contributer would allow you access to the elite section.
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


 do you mean elite exploits and guides? or the actually elite section

----------


## solarwake

> do you mean elite exploits and guides? or the actually elite section


I mean elite exploits and guides. I apologize I didn't know there was actually a difference between the two.

----------


## culdin

why yes it does then read the fact about donating  :Smile: 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/payments.php

----------


## DaNewb

Quick question on something I wasn't clear about.

The "elite section" that is talked about in the Wiki + in the Exploits section of the forum says it requires a "Donator or above" rank. Is this such as... Donator, Contributor, Elite user... etc? Or is it Donator, Elite user... etc?

Thanks!
-VJ

----------


## Zoidberg

The elite subsections (elite exploits and guides) is for donators or contribs and over.
The real elite section in the news section is for only for elite and over.

----------


## DaNewb

Great, thank you!

----------


## hacksmith

Thank ye' for the thread for newcomers!

----------


## lolfart

<3 after a few years away threads like this do help a lot, thank you.

----------


## thefallen1one

Rules

* No bad/inappropriate Language.

* No Repping people so they can reach a certain rank "Go contrib"

* No Repping people on their birthday

* Do not try to hide your language either by switching letters, etc.

* No 4chan stuff, like mudkips/shoop da whoop.

* No catpics, dogpics, spampics (etc lolcats), failpics, facepalm.

* No Racism

* No Insulting Other Member(s)

* Any insults from gender to race are not tolerated.

* No Asking for Reputation

* No Trolling(Starting Fights/Useless Comments/Flaming.

* No Spam or Advertisements of any kind.

* It's the moderators judgment if he/she thinks it's spam/advertisement or not.

* No Doubleposting

* No Warez/cracks

* No posting illegal stuff like stolen paypals, stolen itunes acts, stolen email accounts and passwords or anything like this.

* No Bumping/NecroPosting.

* Don't bump a thread to get more view/replies and don't reply in an old thread.

* No Reposting.

* Please search before you post anything.

* No Questions/Requests In Wrong Forum.

* If the forum does not allow questions/requests, do not post them.

* No Bad Signature Content.

* Do not use your signature to insult member(s) or link bad content.

* Use Proper Thread Titles.

* No referral links.

* No m y b r u t e crap!

Things in Blue are things that sadly still happen a crazy amount of times a day.

----------


## CryptoCombat

That's very hard to read. lol

----------


## Ballache

THX. nice.

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

It's nice 2 know this ..

----------


## usr

nice work!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Freefall552

Ownedcore handbook?  :Smile:

----------


## Inappropriate

wow nice, first forum ive seen like this!

----------


## Confucius

Changed font color to black so this is readable on the new theme.

----------


## huanghjun

:Embarrassment: very good

----------


## Confucius

Updated for all the new changes, enjoy!

----------


## HI5

Thx for update confu, gr8 job  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

About time you lazy...PANDA?!

----------


## Narudan

What Freefall said!
nice

----------


## Unicorn

Everything I could ever want to know about this website. All in one place.

Thank ya!

----------


## Kikipaz

Damn this is very usefull, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Codyy

Very nice ! Thanks for adding this  :Smile:

----------


## master412160

How would one get in contact with the owner and founder of this forum for an interview?

----------


## tredlightly

Just joined, and this is a very helpful handbook -- thanks! (Yes, I DO read instructions before I attempt stuff -- call me crazy!)  :Cool:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Just joined, and this is a very helpful handbook -- thanks! (Yes, I DO read instructions before I attempt stuff -- call me crazy!)


I'll call you maybe?

----------


## Cookie16

So from what it seems i need to have 15 Rep (Active Member) to use my signature? :S

----------


## KuRIoS

*Do NOT post spoilers without warning. <- was added to the rules today*

----------


## Confucius

> *Do NOT post spoilers without warning. <- was added to the rules today*


I'll add it to the rules soon unless you already did.

----------


## archadies

Thanks  :Smile:  really good help

----------


## BigJesusMordino

This is a nice set of rules, just spent 20 mins reading it, and I like them. Keeps community HQ.

----------


## shenton99

Very nice, thanks for adding this!

----------


## shenton99

-oops double post

----------


## hackerlol

Hey Conf need to update I think with the new brown coloured rank. Elder.

----------


## Confucius

> Hey Conf need to update I think with the new brown coloured rank. Elder.


Thanks for notifying me, it has been updated!

----------


## Gajalu

Awesome handbook, but I'm kind of missing something that I'm looking for on this site for about an hour: How does trading on this site work? 

I usually used epvp before but wanted to switch to owned core since it seems to be so much bigger. Now on epvp you go to a thread of the person you want to trade with and right below their profile picture there is a button called "request a trade" which makes things really easy. I haven't found a similar button on this page yet sadly.

Could you (or someone else) explain, how trading works on ownedcore? Don't want to be scammed on my first trade because I don't know how the site works.

----------


## Confucius

> Awesome handbook, but I'm kind of missing something that I'm looking for on this site for about an hour: How does trading on this site work? 
> 
> I usually used epvp before but wanted to switch to owned core since it seems to be so much bigger. Now on epvp you go to a thread of the person you want to trade with and right below their profile picture there is a button called "request a trade" which makes things really easy. I haven't found a similar button on this page yet sadly.
> 
> Could you (or someone else) explain, how trading works on ownedcore? Don't want to be scammed on my first trade because I don't know how the site works.


Generally you post in the thread that you are interested and contacting the seller then you either PM them or add them on skype and talk about the details. After the trade you can leave feedback at your reply in the thread and say whether it was a good trade or if you had issues you can make a dispute thread and then it will create a thread in another section where moderators will look at it and try to resolve the issues.

----------


## Gajalu

Thanks a lot, this helps  :Smile:

----------


## ErwinSchrodinger

Nice overview, i'd suggest to add info on how to increase your number of trades, maybe this is posted elsewhere but i couldnt find it.

----------


## PsychosisNeurosis

Nice, finally finished reading this all.

----------


## Ashoran

I don't think my "Active Member" thing dropped :L

----------


## SSEgold

Can some moderator tell me whether "multiple sellers for a website" break the rules? Or does it count as "Multiple accounts"?
Thanks.

----------


## wtfxah

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this, but when I click on any forum now it doesn't show any posts. The only way for me to access any posts is by going to "today's posts" or searching for something specific.

----------


## Shinlary1992

Amazing!!!!!!

----------


## SeanWalsh

Wow do pay mod account

----------


## Brisp

good trader

----------


## freedus

Copy that bro!

----------


## QuadroTony

hello! anyone know where to check when my sticky thread will expire?

----------


## Confucius

> hello! anyone know where to check when my sticky thread will expire?


It expires 7 days after you win the bid.

----------


## QuadroTony

> It expires 7 days after you win the bid.


i know for how long sticky topics lasts, i need to see the timer when its expire, i am shocked there is no such feature yet?

----------

